# Frameborder-Farbe



## zeromancer (12. Januar 2004)

Hi Ihr Coder!

Ich wollte gerne wissen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Standardfarbe des deaktivierten Frameborders zu ändern.
Wenn man den 3D-Rahmen abschaltet, erhält man eine X-Pixel breite Lücke zwischen den Rahmen, die aber dummerweise immer weiss ist (beim IE zumindest).


```
<FRAMESET FRAMEBORDER=0 BORDER=3 FRAMESPACING=3 BORDERCOLOR="000000" COLS="200,80%">
```

Das Attribut BORDERCOLOR hat hier keine Wirkung, ist auch nicht von mir erstellt worden. Ich sollte vielleicht erwähnen, dass ich Lotus Notes benutze und nicht direkt HTML in diesem Tag schreiben kann. Wenn es also eine Möglichkeit gibt mit CSS, dann wäre das umso besser 

Danke schon mal für Eure Mühe!


----------



## zeromancer (19. Januar 2004)

Wollte nochmal meine Frage ins Gedächtnis rufen - sind ja alle im Moment mit 3D-Contest beschäftigt 

Gibt es etwa keine Chance, die Farbe zu ändern?


----------



## Gottox (19. Januar 2004)

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/frames/eigenschaften.htm

Weis net obs hilft... Aber bevor du garkeine Antowort bekommst...


----------



## zeromancer (19. Januar 2004)

Danke, aber es hilft nicht. Wie Du meinem Code entnehmen kannst, habe ich die Eigenschaft BORDERCOLOR schon benutzt - jedoch hat diese bei abgeschaltetem 3D Rahmen keine Wirkung.


Noch jemand ne Idee?


----------



## mingelburns (19. Januar 2004)

Vor den Farb-Hexwert gehört noch dieses Zeichen, also wäre der Farbwert z..B. #000000.

MfG
mingelburns


----------



## zeromancer (19. Januar 2004)

# nicht zwingend erforderlich - selbst mit # gehts nicht.
Kann man da nicht was mit CSS machen?


----------



## mingelburns (19. Januar 2004)

hmm, das ist dann glaube ich nicht möglich.

Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren!

MfG
mingelburns


----------

